# Need multi nut driver



## GPM (Jun 17, 2012)

I need to purchase a multi-tip nut driver. I am only in the field occasionally and it is for remote location control boxes. So the parts inside are generally smaller. Carrying a full set of nut drivers is just more weight I have to lug up to a rooftop. 

Can anyone recommend a useful multi tip nut driver? The sizes I see the most are on the small to medium side like 1/4 to 3/8. 

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

No but you will need an orchidometer to size your nuts.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

The Klein 11 in 1 is handy. Has 1/4 5/16 3/8. Plus Phillips flat square and Torque


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chewy said:


> No but you will need an orchidometer to size your nuts.


:001_unsure:

:blink:


:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Celtic said:


> :001_unsure:
> 
> :blink:
> 
> :laughing:


Oh yeah!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chewy said:


> Oh yeah!



Oh NO!


....as in HELL NO, WTF :cursing:

That was some bad research!

:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Get a Right angle ratcheting nut driver. 
Then a set of nut drivers for a drill, Dewalt, you can also carry the smallest sockets. 
The ratchet also has a right & left offset angled ones.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.wihatools.com/200seri/281_drive_loc_sets.htm


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Get a Right angle ratcheting nut driver.
> Then a set of nut drivers for a drill, Dewalt, you can also carry the smallest sockets.
> The ratchet also has a right & left offset angled ones.


Would you reccomend a left angle nut or would 2 right angle nuts not look out of place?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> The Klein 11 in 1 is handy. Has 1/4 5/16 3/8. Plus Phillips flat square and Torque


buy the greenlee instead of the klein it is better quality all the way around


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> Would you reccomend a left angle nut or would 2 right angle nuts not look out of place?


A lefty is kind of strange around here. LoL

But they make both right and left angled ones. It gets into places you normally can't reach when your doing control work. 
With a 1/4" adapter, you can use any socket with it. 
Besides, I don't want to break my old ratchet out. I would be a speed demon with it.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't you have a socket set?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Don't you have a socket set?


*Drive-A-Matic Nut Driver*

_By Benjamen Johnson On May 25, 2010 · 11 Comments · In Amazon, Electrical, Hand Tools, Klein_

Rather than carrying around a bunch of nut drivers, carry only one with Klein’s Drive-A-Matic. As you place the driver over the fastener and turn the head, it automatically adjusts to the head of the fastener.
The Drive-A-Matic can fit 15 different nut and hex head screw sizes from 1/4″ to 7/16″. Klein chrome plates the 7″ hollow shaft driver for a smooth finished look, and uses the same black and yellow cushion grip that you’ve come to know and love.
You can find the Drive-A-Matic fro $25 to $43 depending on where you shop.
Drive-A-Matic [Klein]
Drive-A-Matic [Klien Connection]
Street Pricing [Google Products]
Via Amazon [What’s This?]


Tagged with: Amazon • Electrical • hand tool • Klein


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Drive-A-Matic Nut Driver
> 
> By Benjamen Johnson On May 25, 2010 · 11 Comments · In Amazon, Electrical, Hand Tools, Klein
> http://toolmonger.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/drive-a-matic.jpg
> ...


Is that the same as the Alligator socket?
This is listed at $10
I've seen it at $15 with a free adapter.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> *Drive-A-Matic Nut Driver*
> 
> _By Benjamen Johnson On May 25, 2010 · 11 Comments · In Amazon, Electrical, Hand Tools, Klein_
> 
> ...


I have one. Used it once, threw it on the shelf in the garage to never be used again haha. It didn't feel like a very secure fit, and the part that fits the nut is pretty shallow and kept sliding off.


----------



## GPM (Jun 17, 2012)

Jman I am going with the 11 in 1 as recommended by some local guys also.

Wirenuting - I have the right angle ratchet. It is awesome for difficult spaces but much slower and I don't want to dig around for different bits.

Arcadian - nice tools but the whole idea is to not carry lots of tools.

Marcus - socket sets don't really work well in a tool pouch. I am trying to carry LESS tools. 

The Drive A Matic gets lousy reviews. It doesn't seem to have the gripping power needed for really tight bolts.

Thanks all for the tips.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Stupid drive o matic worst 20 dollars I've ever spent


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Channellock makes a pair of 4 in 1 ratcheting wrenches. I'm pleased so far. Not that expensive either, compared to a set of 8 wrenches.
I have a gator grip socket, but I've never been able to get it to work properly.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Acadian9 said:


> I have one. Used it once, threw it on the shelf in the garage to never be used again haha. It didn't feel like a very secure fit, and the part that fits the nut is pretty shallow and kept sliding off.


 
I don't have one, don't want one!

I was just showing that they are available.

Just a Gimmick, as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a drive-a-matic and I do use it from time to time. I accept that it is a special tool and it does have its limitations.
That being said it does a exelent job for tighten and loosening small screws and nuts in its working limits. You do have to keep forward pressure on it and it needs to set straight and square on the fastener.
Are you going to tighten the headbolts on a Cat Diesel engine with it? No.But for working with small fasteners it serves me well.
When dealing with tools you must follow Dirty Harrys advice and know their limitations.
LC


----------



## twoten1957 (Feb 6, 2011)

lenox


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Pocket Socket*

I've got two of these. Gadgets, but they work, and fewer tools to carry to a job site. SAE and Metric Sizes - 8 Sockets in 1 Tool. Crazy, but they work great for MRO work.

Klenck Tools in Ohio makes them (no, not Klein Tools - this is a little mom & pop manufacturer).


----------

